# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  C 1 августа 2013 года byfly представляет новый тарифный план «Домосед Премиум»

## ByFly

Для абонентов, желающих пользоваться доступом в сеть Интернет на высокой скорости, byfly представляет новый тарифный план Домосед Премиум!
*Домосед Премиум обеспечивает круглосуточный нелимитируемый доступ в сеть Интернет со скоростью приема до 10 Мбит/с* (скорость передачи 512 Кбит/с) *и услуги антивирусной защиты Kaspersky Crystal.* Это самый высокоскоростной тарифный план из всей линейки тарифных планов Домосед.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

